# Celts sign Eddie House



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/celtics/



> The Celtics signed free agent guard Eddie House this afternoon to a one-year deal, apparently solving their need for a veteran backup to point guard Rajon Rondo.
> 
> In truth the 6-1 House, who averaged 8.4 points in 56 games for the Nets last year, is more of a shooter than a playmaker, which is indeed part of why Danny Ainge was attracted to him. On the positive side House shot .429 from 3-point range last season, and has indeed sunk the Celtics many times over the years from behind the circle.
> 
> ...


not wasting any time, hes a decent fit... like they said hes more of a shooter but thats more of what the team needs anyway.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not the best option. Decent move depending on the price. He is definitely not a point guard, though. He's not a starter, either. Rondo is going to start, unfortunately. This move means that the offense will definitely run through Garnett and Pierce.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Eddie House:
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house/index.html

Jackie Manual:
http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/jackie_manuel/index.html


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> Not the best option. Decent move depending on the price. He is definitely not a point guard, though. He's not a starter, either. Rondo is going to start, unfortunately. This move means that the offense will definitely run through Garnett and Pierce.


aparrently a very cheap, 1 year deal... no exacts yet


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm guessing the LLE or the minimm.

Still, the Celtics had much better options. They need a veteran point guard that will start. House is not exactly a veteran. He's a short shooting guard that will back-up.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

He has decent handles, bad defense but he tries very hard on that end.

He is definetly a streaky shooter but he is hot more than he is cold. He saved the Nets a lot of times during the 4th quarter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Premier said:


> I'm guessing the LLE or the minimm.
> 
> Still, the Celtics had much better options. They need a veteran point guard that will start. House is not exactly a veteran. He's a short shooting guard that will back-up.


True, but i do think Rondo will be capable of starting alongside these guys.
the deal was very cheap, which means the MLE is still in play to get a big guy and fill out another part of the roster.
apparently Hudson wants to come here too, he could split back up minutes and although a shooter is at least an actual point guard


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good signing. They certainly have shooting in the starting lineup, but they needed some off the bench. Don't know too much about Manuel, but I'm sure he's just a training camp invite.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll miss him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

in limited minutes he'll be required to get the ball up the court without getting it stolen, and basically hit jumpers created by the other guys on offense... including 3 pointers which he is very capable of doing, i think he'll fit fine.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He's a gunner and can take some shots away from Garnett, Pierce, and Allen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Premier said:


> He's a gunner and can take some shots away from Garnett, Pierce, and Allen.


He's not going to "take shots away" from those three...he's Eddie frickin' House. Garnett, Pierce and Allen are good...but even they will only get 70ppg combined...you still need solid players to get those extra 30-40pts a night.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That was fast.

I'll take it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Premier said:


> Not the best option. Decent move depending on the price. He is definitely not a point guard, though. He's not a starter, either. Rondo is going to start, unfortunately. This move means that the offense will definitely run through Garnett and Pierce.


And it wasn't going to anyways? Whoever is playing PG is more than like going to be a 4th-5th option anyways, might as well let a good defender like Rondo play. Kill two birds with one stone, you get his good D and you give him plenty of minutes to develop.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

udoka is a good defender and has three point range. signing house is good because the celtics need role players. but id be looking at udoka and knight or bell.
plus ideally they get webber (who needs to stop talking to dallas and stay out east) but if not PJ Brown should start over kendrick perkins at center.
Brevin Knight
Ray Allen
Paul Pierce
Kevin Garnett
Chris Webber or PJ Brown
that is what they need to put out on the floor to win a title. if they can do that. ill freakin pick em too.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> udoka is a good defender and has three point range. signing house is good because the celtics need role players. but id be looking at udoka and knight or bell.
> plus ideally they get webber (who needs to stop talking to dallas and stay out east) but if not PJ Brown should start over kendrick perkins at center.
> Brevin Knight
> Ray Allen
> ...



Didn't Udoka sign with the Spurs?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GM3 said:


> He has decent handles, bad defense but he tries very hard on that end.
> 
> He is definetly a streaky shooter but he is hot more than he is cold.* He saved the Nets a lot of times during the 4th quarter*.



Did it for the Suns a yr ago as well. Especially when we were basically dead in the water and the offense lacked and no one could hit anything.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Where's this leave us with trying to obtain Hudson?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Good signing. They certainly have shooting in the starting lineup, but they needed some off the bench. Don't know too much about Manuel, but I'm sure he's just a training camp invite.


Manuel is a TERRIFIC defender from UNC


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i love eddie house, though i dont know if he was the right pg choice...i like the jackie manuel signing even more


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

I am very impressed with the two pickups.

As a UNC fan, I watched Jackie Manuel play regularly where he was expected to guard the respective teams' star 2's and 3's and he would usually be able to interrupt any type of continuity that the player would have. He is very athletic, and works extremely hard on the defensive end. He is good insurance in case Tony can't recover quick enough for the season opener. If I recall correctly, he also did very well, if he didn't win, the college slam dunk competition.

Overall, though, I was more impressed with the Eddie House signing. Eddie can provide all the skillsets that I do not see present in Rajon at this point. I think that they will compliment each other perfectly, and that is exactly what this team needs; role players.

I think next we need to shore up the center spot. If we could possibly convince Deke to leave Houston he would be PERFECT for our current core of players. We need another big body or two, because we have 4 PFs and 1 C. In games he started a year ago, Mount Mutombo averaged 10.2 rebounds in approximately 27 minutes, he also can play very good defense and block some shots.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm curious what kind of deal they offered Eddie. I'm hoping its cheap and for the sole purpose of having an additional veteran off the bench scoring option. Currently we don't have that on the squad until Tony Allen is healthy, which I don't anticipate will be the case at the start of the season. Even with that, House is a much better perimeter scorer. So, I see him as someone signed specificaly to reduce the minute demand on Ray Allen and provide a spot up 3 point shooter. 

IF the deal is a cheap one AND they are still able to sign a veteran pass first point guard and big man, then I think its a GREAT signing. If not and they are looking to Eddie to be the back up PG, I'm not to high on the deal. 

I don't know a thing about the other guy. If he's a great defender, then that helps, but is only necessary if Tony Allen isn't ready.


----------



## Big J (Jul 29, 2005)

I read it was about 1.5 million for a year contract. They have about 3.5 million left. Think they could get Brevin Knight or P.J. Brown for that?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why the **** does Ainge have to offer 1.5M of the MLE to sign him? Sign him to part of the LLE [same deal]. Not the ****ing MLE. Now we only have 3.8M left on the MLE.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Why the **** does Ainge have to offer 1.5M of the MLE to sign him? Sign him to part of the LLE [same deal]. Not the ****ing MLE. Now we only have 3.8M left on the MLE.


We'll find out in 2013, when Danny fulfills and unveils his second part of his masterplan.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Damnit. We better be able to use the LLE for a good bench player, because as you guys said, we should of used it on House, if not just offered him the vet minimum. I'm still expecting at least two more decent players.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm assuming Manual's deal is not guaranteed? Celtics already have Rondo and Allen as defenders in the backcourt.. and this guy hasn't proven anything in the NBA.

Btw, Brown wouldn't (or shouldn't, possibly couldn't) start over Perkins. He can't handle 30 minutes per night.. Unless you mean start, then come off - only playing 20 minutes or so per night.
I'm torn between Webber's passing, and Brown's defense. Their shooting is prettymuch equal imo.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

different_13 said:


> I'm assuming Manual's deal is not guaranteed? Celtics already have Rondo and Allen as defenders in the backcourt.. and this guy hasn't proven anything in the NBA.
> 
> Btw, Brown wouldn't (or shouldn't, possibly couldn't) start over Perkins. He can't handle 30 minutes per night.. Unless you mean start, then come off - only playing 20 minutes or so per night.
> I'm torn between Webber's passing, and Brown's defense. Their shooting is prettymuch equal imo.


the level of passing on the rest of the line up makes it less necissary from webber, and he like garnett is more high post orientated.... well at least a jump shooter and passing big.
Brown would be ideal IMO


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn it. Nets lose him =(. Oh well, I think the Celtics did make a good move by signing him. Coming off the bench he could be a big threat.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Premier said:


> Why the **** does Ainge have to offer 1.5M of the MLE to sign him? Sign him to part of the LLE [same deal]. Not the ****ing MLE. Now we only have 3.8M left on the MLE.



I read that the signing was from the LLE and the Manuel signing is not guaranteed. It sounds to me that we have the full MLE left to use.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

banner17 said:


> I read that the signing was from the LLE and the Manuel signing is not guaranteed. It sounds to me that we have the full MLE left to use.


House was signed for the veteran minimum (1.1 mil)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Where's this leave us with trying to obtain Hudson?


I would assume Hudson is out of the picture now, considering they're pretty much the same player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ESPN reported 1.5M from the MLE. I'll go with that until someone produces a link stating otherwise.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nevermind. You guys are right. ESPN was wrong. It's the veteran's minimum according to Sheila, which is actually 1.034M for a seven year veteran.



> House, entering his eighth NBA season, stands to make $1.1 million with the veteran minimum. Manuel, coming off a season with the Los Angeles D-Fenders of the NBA development league, did not receive a fully guaranteed deal.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I was basing it on the Boston Globe.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Prem, its Shira, not Sheila.

And I don't think Ainge would **** up the MLE for Eddie House. After the last two deals, I'm convinced he's smarter than that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Prem, its Shira, not Sheila.
> 
> And I don't think Ainge would **** up the MLE for Eddie House. After the last two deals, I'm convinced he's smarter than that.


Well that's what ESPN reported, and I'm glad they're wrong.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

I think Doc will split Paul and Ray for parts of the game, to give them a rest and a defensive mix. For example, after 7 minutes or so:

PG Rondo
SG Manuel
SF Pierce
PF Garnett
C Perkins

then:

PG House
SG Allen
SF Wallace
PF Powe
C Garnett

these are just examples, but House will come off the bench to provide shooting....and look for Doc to get these defensive players in for short spurts of energy, always with a shooter like Pierce, RAllen or House to punish teams for doubling KG


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Eddie house is a good pick up for the Celtics. Nets should of kept him. When he is hot nobody could stop him and i mean nobody.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Eddie house is a good pick up for the Celtics. Nets should of kept him. When he is hot nobody could stop him and i mean nobody.



i agree...he is REALLY fun to watch when he is on a roll


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

bluecro said:


> Eddie house is a good pick up for the Celtics. Nets should of kept him. When he is hot nobody could stop him and i mean nobody.


11/18/05 vs. Utah:
MIN: 30	
FGM: 11-16	
3PTM: 7-11
FTM: 2-4 
OREB: 1	
TREB: 4	
AST: 4	
TO: 0	
STL: 2	
BLK: 0	
PF: 2	
PTS: 31


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he will have a great 3 point % this season.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I haven't seen much of House, but from what I have seen, he seems like a momentum shifter. If I remember correctly, he's often hit timely shots against the Celtics to take momentum away from them - either to stop a comeback run or to start one of his own. We could definitely use someone like that.


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Eddie house is a good pick up for the Celtics. Nets should of kept him. When he is hot nobody could stop him and i mean nobody.


agreed. i think the nets f'd up big time in not resigning the guy. he is certainly worth more then the vets minimum. the guy is gonna light **** up like a christmas tree with the players hes gonna be surrounded with in boston. the guy shot 43% from 3 on the Nets last year... a team that boasted Mikki Moore and Jason Collins as their starting frontcourt. with KG and the rest of the crew in boston, houses shooting is gonna be even more deadly. guaranteed career year... only thing that could bring him down is his penchant for picking up nagging injuries.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I loved the Eddie House signing he's a solid role player like we need.
I know nothing about Jackie Manual and was left scratching my head when name was announced.


----------

